
Show HN: Tilish – Tmux plugin that emulates i3wm - jabirali
https://github.com/jabirali/tmux-tilish
======
jabirali
Hey everyone,

I recently made a tmux plugin called tilish [1], which tries to port the i3wm
keybindings and user experience over to tmux. This is perhaps most interesting
for people that enjoy window managers like i3wm and sway, and would like their
terminal sessions to behave a bit more like that; either when working remotely
over ssh, or when working on computers without i3wm available.

However, I personally find the i3wm keybindings to be efficient and intuitive,
and find dynamic tiling via tmux layouts to be a better workflow than manually
splitting panes. The plugin may therefore be of interest also to people who
don't have any experience with i3wm or sway, but do use tmux regularly.

Note that this is similar to the project 3mux [2], which was also announced
here a few days ago. The main difference between our projects is that 3mux is
a tmux _replacement_ , while tilish is a tmux _plugin_. Thus, 3mux is a larger
and more advanced undertaking, but tilish can easily be adopted on any machine
that already has tmux available (you just have to copy over the right
tmux.conf).

If you try out tilish, I'd be happy to receive feedback! :)

[1]: [https://github.com/jabirali/tmux-
tilish](https://github.com/jabirali/tmux-tilish)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843705)

